
Ask HN: Ex-founder looking for work, any tips? - marcell
I worked on a failed startup as a technical co-founder for the past ~9 months. I&#x27;m now looking for work. Are there any special things I should&#x2F;could do when looking for a new job? or effective ways I can market my experience? Experiences from people in similar situations would be helpful.<p>Additionally, if anyone knows of opportunities in the South Bay (Palo Alto&#x2F;Mt View&#x2F;surrounding area), feel free to contact me. My email is in my profile.
======
sheraz
Story-telling, story-telling, story-telling!

You need to take that 9-month sprint (and futher back) and turn that into a
story.

    
    
      - What was the startup?
      - What was the company trying to acheive?
      - What was your role?
      - What milestones did you hit / exceed?
      - What toolsets/stacks did you use and learn on?
      - Did you get any press, anywhere?
    
      - Why did you guys fail? What was the lesson learned?
    
      - is there anything you did not get to learn that you would like to learn in your new role (eg - elastic search, AWS, AZure, machine learning, etc?)
    

Then take this story, post it on Medium. Put that on your LinkedIn profile.
Push this to your network.

Make yourself easy to hire. Create an engaging story that makes a hiring
manager / CEO want to dig into your story.

------
mooreds
I think you should do what anyone should do:

\- reach out to your network for opportunities

\- focus on 2-10 companies that are doing things that interest you and see if
you know anyone who works there (yay, linked in)

\- before the interview, do your research and be prepared to ask intelligent
questions about things that a hiring manager would care about--even better,
have some answers

As for marketing your experience, if you can and would enjoy writing about
your startup experience, I imagine that would be both useful for marketing
your services to employers and interesting to others.

